# WHAT does a dog do with 2+ feet of snow....



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well....it's official. We have over two feet of snow and it is still coming down. I did not try to drive off my mountain to go to work today, so I figured what better time to take the dogs out and have a really good time!

Our GRD loves snow and will jump in any depth of it. Taffy didn't need much encouragement either. But, Billy only made a few attempts and then waited for the others to come out to the snowblown areas to attack. What a whimp!! LOL He looked beautiful with his coat completely covered with snow but he was too close to me for me to get a photo of it.










I'm sure there is a mole in there somewhere!










No mole, but I did get a good facial while I was down there.



















Gotta try again. There has to be one down there.










Taffy to the rescue. Oh, no you don't. Leave those poor little creatures alone!










AMBUSH!!










Billy waiting on the side lines to attack.



















Look at that wuss of a Bill watching the action....I think I am embarrassed











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm coming to get you Brandy!










BAAAAAADDDD Billy!! Now, I'm really embarrassed!










Yahoo!!










What on earth is that 'move' Taffy?










NOW Billy wants to play!



















LOL! Let Taffy's hair down because I was going to groom her, but I decided that play time outside would be more fun.










A golden will be a golden...










Do you like my new snow coat?










As the crowd watches, Taffy will attempt to make another ambush on Brandy, the queen of snow. Will she make it?










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A hush comes over the crowd as Taffy hops through snow as high as she stands tall. Does she have what it takes?










And the crowd roars and Taffy makes her tag....










She makes good contact and earns one point! YAY! Then turns to avoid a return contact.










Heading back to the safety of her mom.










OH GOSH...the snow is deep...I think Brandy is going to catch me!!










UMMPPPHHHH! Desperate to keep ahead of her adversary, Taffy slams into the snow bank and sends up plums of snow in her wake.










She makes it to the finish line without a return tag from Brandy. WHOOP!!










My oppressor has finally given up...










I'm a GRD. I never get tired of playing in the snow!










I'm in doggy heaven!










After the still shots, I took a couple of videos. I will load them after I get them ready and up on You Tube.


_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are awesome!! Brandy is so beautiful, too.  Great pics!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally see what the rosettes on the hips are for - so you can find your poodle when he or she is burrowing through a snow bank!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I finally see what the rosettes on the hips are for - so you can find your poodle when he or she is burrowing through a snow bank!


_I nearly wet my pants!!!! That is sooo funny! ound:_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's so obvious the purpose of snow is entertain dogs so they can entertain us!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Awww....looking at all these pictures of everyone's pups having fun in the snow makes we wish we had snow too.  For about two seconds. And then I realize I live in Texas because I hate the cold. In fact, its 32 degrees here right now, and I am totally miserable. 

Maybe we will have to take a weekend trip to somewhere that it snows so Jake can play for a little while, and then we can go back home and be snow-free again.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

murieics said:


> Awww....looking at all these pictures of everyone's pups having fun in the snow makes we wish we had snow too.  For about two seconds. And then I realize I live in Texas because I hate the cold. In fact, its 32 degrees here right now, and I am totally miserable.
> 
> Maybe we will have to take a weekend trip to somewhere that it snows so Jake can play for a little while, and then we can go back home and be snow-free again.


_That sounds like the ticket....just go somewhere where you can have all the fun and then leave it behind! 

I ALMOST always love the winter season. There are days when I wish I was somewhere a bit warmer and without snow and ice. But most of the time I love it!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's so obvious the purpose of snow is entertain dogs so they can entertain us!


_I believe you hit the nail on the head!

And I think this should be considered for the next calendar....
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As an aside, speaking of "the next" calendar, I am _so_ enjoying this year's! I must tell you EVERYONE who visits our home and sees it goes_ nuts _for your spoos!! Of course I quickly page forward to "April" and make them fuss over Chagall's photo, too!! lol!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> As an aside, speaking of "the next" calendar, I am _so_ enjoying this year's! I must tell you EVERYONE who visits our home and sees it goes_ nuts _for your spoos!! Of course I quickly page forward to "April" and make them fuss over Chagall's photo, too!! lol!


_:rofl: You're the greatest!!_


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I just sat here and laughed my head off at Brandy, Taffy and Billy's antics! Oh my goodness. Good thing most folks have left the office! I needed that break from my year end accounting activities! i would much rather look at dogs than spreadsheets!

I love the new picture of Chagall too and I had the same thought as you spoospirit. that looks like a January shot to me!!

I have a calendar at home and one here in the office. I just love looking at it, from the cover with the spoospirit crew right through to the credits so I can put names to all of the beautiful poodle faces!!


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

I sat here with the biggest smile on my face! Thanks for the play by play. It was fantastic!
Your kids look like they were really having a blast!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cavon said:


> I just sat here and laughed my head off at Brandy, Taffy and Billy's antics! Oh my goodness. Good thing most folks have left the office! I needed that break from my year end accounting activities! i would much rather look at dogs than spreadsheets!
> 
> I love the new picture of Chagall too and I had the same thought as you spoospirit. that looks like a January shot to me!!
> 
> I have a calendar at home and one here in the office. I just love looking at it, from the cover with the spoospirit crew right through to the credits so I can put names to all of the beautiful poodle faces!!


_So happy to have given you some relief!! 

I am assistant town treasurer and we are closing our books. I can fully appreciate how you feel!!_


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Great photos once again I love the one where Taffy is plowing through the snow for the finish line. Poor charming Billy would rather be warming his toes by the fire LOL...


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I almost wish we had _more_ snow, almost. I do wish I had a poodle right now to make me smile ~sigh~. Thanks for letting me borrow yours:adore:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Sutton Bend said:


> I almost wish we had _more_ snow, almost. I do wish I had a poodle right now to make me smile ~sigh~. Thanks for letting me borrow yours:adore:


_You are most welcome! You may borrow them here anytime!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> Great photos once again I love the one where Taffy is plowing through the snow for the finish line. Poor charming Billy would rather be warming his toes by the fire LOL...


_Pudlemom, you pegged Billy right on the nose!! He is such a priss! He doesn't like to get wet or snowy. He just likes to strut around looking fine like some sort of rock star! LOL_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I loved these snowy photos! The pics of Brandy's facial are awesome! I love the way the snow clings to her coat. The picture of Taffy charging through the snow with her teeth exposed and her eyes rolled back is a fantastic shot! And to top off all of these great photos you give some hilarious commentary. Thanks for sharing some Wispynook fun, I love it!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the pictures!
I love that my 12yr old german shepherd just can't help herself and always comes back in with snow on her nose. Of course, I think she is just looking for poopsicles.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful winter photos! Isn't it something how the dogs just love the snow? Mine too, the fun facter goes up a zillion notches! You guys really ARE getting hit with the snow aren't you! Hope you don't have to shovel!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> As an aside, speaking of "the next" calendar, I am _so_ enjoying this year's! I must tell you EVERYONE who visits our home and sees it goes_ nuts _for your spoos!! Of course I quickly page forward to "April" and make them fuss over Chagall's photo, too!! lol!


So glad you posted your snow shots too! Chagall is so handsome, loved seeing him more close up. Oh that face, and oh what beautiful color! Please post more photos!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous shots. You guys are really getting nailed with snow. The dogs sure do look like they are having a blast.


----------

